# disconnect log cars Accucraft vs. LGB



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi folks,

I think about some new disconnect log cars for my railroad. I once had a couple of LGB disconnects, but the Accucraft ones are looking very nice instead, while the price is also higher. I searched the web for comparison photos of Accucraft vs. LGB, but I couldn't find any hints. Does someone here has both types and can show some photos of them next to each other. That would help me in my dicision I hope.

I also like the idea of 1:20 scaled log cars, since I've 1:20 scale locos and the LGB-disconnects alway looked some what "tiny" beside.

Thanks in advance, Gerd


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Accucraft ones are very nice and all metal.

Can you find them available from LGB?

http://www.reindeerpass.com/Logging-Disconnects-Unlettered.aspx


----------

